# Drywall - hole for outlet bigger than faceplate



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

scrap piece of drywall or small piece of plywood BEHIND the area(can be glued and or screwed),,a small piece of drywall glued to that backerboard,,,tape and finish over THAT!!


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

That will work great. In addition, when you're mudding, go around each box and fill in the gap between the box and the drywall...it'll take care of any oversized/overcut holes and make for a neater more professional look. Lightly sand before texturing or priming and you'll be good to go.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

You can try these outlet patches:
http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/Strait-Flex.php#aSFOP20


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

4just1don said:


> scrap piece of drywall or small piece of plywood BEHIND the area(can be glued and or screwed),,a small piece of drywall glued to that backerboard,,,tape and finish over THAT!!


Yep!!:yes:


----------



## slinku2020 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank you all for the responses. I think I will try sticking a piece of wood behind it and glue a piece of drywall to cover up my mistake.

Thanks again.


----------



## devouru (Jun 23, 2008)

You can also purchase over sized wall plates as well.

-JS


----------

